
Olia Lialina, 'Summer' (2013) Animated GIF - smpetrey
http://reas.com/olia/summer
======
smpetrey
The Current Museum put together a really wonderful write-up regarding Olia's
work. [1]

An excerpt:

In Summer (2013), a GIF of a woman swinging back and forth from the viewer’s
browser bar, Lialina devises a clever way to mimic earlier, slower web
experiences on a more modern connection. The 18 frames of the GIF are hosted
across 26 different sites, making them vulnerable to the whims of load times,
site bugs, and outdated code. Michael Connor writes, “It reminds us that each
time we view the work, we will experience it in a slightly different way,
reflecting the shifting conditions of the network and our position within it.”

[1]
[https://d.rip/thecurrent/posts/RHJvcFBvc3QtMjQ3OQ==](https://d.rip/thecurrent/posts/RHJvcFBvc3QtMjQ3OQ==)

~~~
schoen
See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olia_Lialina](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olia_Lialina)
(I really liked her "Turing Complete User").

~~~
smpetrey
Holy shit. Gonna bookmark this for later, and study up on this one. Thanks for
sharing.

For those interested: [http://contemporary-home-computing.org/turing-complete-
user/](http://contemporary-home-computing.org/turing-complete-user/)

